# PATS or GIANTS



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Who will win Super Bowl XLII of course I might be a bit bias I think NY Giants will win they are the hot playoff team
right now


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm a BEARS fan so I really don't have a loyalty to either team. I pulling for the PATS because I want the '72 Dolphins to shut the f*ck up :lol: :lol:


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

paja said:


> I really don't have a loyalty to either team. I pulling for the PATS because I want the '72 Dolphins to shut the f*ck up :lol: :lol:


+1


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i also am tired of hearing the '72 dolphins run their mouths...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Who will win Super Bowl XLII of course I might be a bit bias I think NY Giants will win they are the hot playoff team
> right now


Think about that for a second... the Giants are A hot team, but they can't be THE hot team when their opponents are 18-0 for the season. Hard to be hotter than undefeated, wouldn't you say?

That said... I think it will be a competitive game, moreso than many of the experts... and I will be surprised if it is not close. I will be equally surprised if New England doesn't win.


----------



## Budman2000 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for making it a private poll.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Go Pats!!! All I can say is history in the making.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

where is the 3rd choice , "Do you care , since your team is out" , 
for me it does not matter , i am still hoping to wake up and it was all a dream , and the cowboys made it ...hehehehe


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't remember a Super Bowl I cared less about. I can't stand Manning, Coughlin or Shockey and I am sick of hearing about how good the Patriots are. 

FWIW though, I think the Patriots will win.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

i picked NE only because Sports Illustrated jinxed NY
by putting Eli on the cover


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Right now the vote is 27:16 patriots. I'm going to suggest that might be close to the final score.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Giants. The lesser of 2 evils. I can't stand NE or their "coach".


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Patriots. The perfect seaosn for the perfect team, the Pats, the most talented team in existance will take it all, and then we can all forget about the overrated 1972 Tuna team.


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

duh..... Pats 31-21


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The Giants ARE the hot playoff team, having to play their tails off to get into and stay in the playoffs.

But, then, so were the Colorado Rockies and look what the Red Sox did to them.

I *do* think that NY's play, especially in Week 17, will make for an entertaining game. These days, it's almost like a big set of network specials on Super Sunday and "oh, by the way, there's a football game being played".


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Red Sox. Pats. Celtics.

Possible historic year for Boston.

Too bad the Bruins aren't good enough.


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

Giants, for the upset.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

EXTREMUM said:


> Giants, for the upset.


I like your thinking


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I like your thinking


One fellow Long Islander, to another...


----------



## michael55 (Jan 20, 2008)

I ,m a JETS fan , so my vote go to the PATS ..I hate them both , but I hate the GIANTS more .................


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

braven said:


> I can't remember a Super Bowl I cared less about. I can't stand Manning, Coughlin or Shockey and I am sick of hearing about how good the Patriots are.
> 
> FWIW though, I think the Patriots will win.


Giants.

Hmmm a Dallas Cowboys avatar and he can't stand Manning, Coughlin or Shockey. How surprising.


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

EXTREMUM said:


> One fellow Long Islander, to another...


+1


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I hypothesize that N.Y. Giants will win and that the Patriots, who've done more than any other team, including the 72 Dolphins, need to lose the Super Bowl in order to do it all again next year.  Or, perhaps I am a loon. :lol:


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

ElVee said:


> Giants.
> 
> Hmmm a Dallas Cowboys avatar and he can't stand Manning, Coughlin or Shockey. How surprising.


I have nothing against any other Giants players. I just think the three I mentioned are asshats. I can just hear Eli "But daaaaaaad, I don't waaaaant to play for San Diego". :lol:


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

braven said:


> I have nothing against any other Giants players. I just think the three I mentioned are asshats. I can just hear Eli "But daaaaaaad, I don't waaaaant to play for San Diego". :lol:


And to convince us your rant is objective and not just because your a Giants-hating Cowgirls fan, we'll await your equally descriptive rants on TO, Tony Romo, and Wade....


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

DonCorleone said:


> And to convince us your rant is objective and not just because your a Giants-hating Cowgirls fan, we'll await your equally descriptive rants on TO, Tony Romo, and Wade....


Ha ha, funny guy. I don't hate the Giants. Let you in on a little secret. I'm no fan of TO either.


----------



## bonscott (May 1, 2007)

I cant stand the cheaters. Go New York. Although the cheaters will pobably win.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bonscott said:


> I cant stand the cheaters. Go New York. Although the cheaters will pobably win.


Except... on the "cheating" front... didn't Brett Farve give Strahan his record-setting sack several years ago? Isn't that sort of fraudulent too?

Just saying... if we keep beating the horse, lets round all the horses up and get it done once and for all.


----------



## bonscott (May 1, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Except... on the "cheating" front... didn't Brett Farve give Strahan his record-setting sack several years ago? Isn't that sort of fraudulent too?
> 
> Just saying... if we keep beating the horse, lets round all the horses up and get it done once and for all.


Not to extent of a 250,000 dollar fine for the coach and a draft pick taken away.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

braven said:


> I have nothing against any other Giants players. I just think the three I mentioned are asshats. I can just hear Eli "But daaaaaaad, I don't waaaaant to play for San Diego". :lol:


I can't stand that owner Jerry Jones


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bonscott said:


> Not to extent of a 250,000 dollar fine for the coach and a draft pick taken away.


I was all for the punishment back in week 1 when this happened... but the harping on it every single week since then has gotten old. In theory this country is supposed to subscribe to two things... innocent until proven guilty and second chances. So the Patriots were caught and punished... and they took their punishment and presumably have not been cheating since... so beating the horse that most surely died many weeks ago seems overkill.

When it comes right down to it, I bet you could find almost every team in violation of one rule or another... some even of the same thing that the Patriots were caught doing... so the overkill just gets on my nerves. Beating the dead horse is just as bad as the folks who tried to say they never cheated in the first place.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

What gets me is that somehow *this* cheating penalty is somehow magically more 'evil' than the countless cheating penalties that are assessed all year long, on the field and off.

Calling the Patriots 'the cheaters' implies they're the only ones that ever paid a fine and that is so far from the truth that it's ridiculous.

Which do you think is worse - a team that gets caught and fined for videotaping HAND SIGNALS made in BROAD DAYLIGHT, or a team that puts repeated felons on the field?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

djlong said:


> What gets me is that somehow *this* cheating penalty is somehow magically more 'evil' than the countless cheating penalties that are assessed all year long, on the field and off.
> 
> Calling the Patriots 'the cheaters' implies they're the only ones that ever paid a fine and that is so far from the truth that it's ridiculous.
> 
> Which do you think is worse - a team that gets caught and fined for videotaping HAND SIGNALS made in BROAD DAYLIGHT, or a team that puts repeated felons on the field?


That's pretty much where I was going too... you don't even have to look very hard to find teams and/or players being penalized for breaking other rules. I've gone on record many times as saying the Patriots did break a rule, were caught, and took their penalty. No reason to try and talk their way out of it, and I do think a little less of the coaching staff as a result... but this particular cheating didn't taint the players in my mind, and the punishment was over and done with a long time ago, so I see no need to grind it every week since.


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

braven said:


> I have nothing against any other Giants players. I just think the three I mentioned are asshats. I can just hear Eli "But daaaaaaad, I don't waaaaant to play for San Diego". :lol:


For the record, it wasn't Eli as much as his Father who didn't want him to get drafted by San Diego.

John Elway (and a bunch of other athletes) have done the same thing.

Free agents have the right to choose where they want to play. So should anyone else.

As for asshats, it begins and ends with Jerry Jones.

By the way, Shockey's not even playing.

And just what is your beef with Coughlin? I guess you didn't like Parcells either, since they're of the same breed.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Just saying... if we keep beating the horse, lets round all the horses up and get it done once and for all.


What horse is being beaten exactly? I actually find it amazing that _no one_ has raised this issue since maybe a week after it happened. In fact, you'd think it never happened with the media's obsession with the Pats. It's maybe a side comment on a message board like this, but otherwise you never heard about it.

Kudos to the New York Post who, since the time it happened, lists an asterisk next to their record in the AFC East standings with the footnote at the bottom stating, "caught cheating."


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

But the Jets and Giants get a free pass in New York, yes? After all, they were caught cheating dozens of times during the year. Or is it somehow worse when the team caught cheating has won half the Super Bowls in the last 6 seasons?

Heck, the Jets and Giants couldn't keep themselves from cheating so blatantly that striped officials caught them IN THE ACT and assessed penalties RIGHT THEN AND THERE. And from some of the games I saw, the players whined and complained about it far more than Robert Kraft and Bill Belichick did about their penalties.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG is this poll for real????

LOL

PATS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Born and raised a M******* outside of Lowell.......who has taken the thumpings for the sox etc......

PATS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

DonCorleone said:


> What horse is being beaten exactly? I actually find it amazing that _no one_ has raised this issue since maybe a week after it happened. In fact, you'd think it never happened with the media's obsession with the Pats. It's maybe a side comment on a message board like this, but otherwise you never heard about it.
> 
> Kudos to the New York Post who, since the time it happened, lists an asterisk next to their record in the AFC East standings with the footnote at the bottom stating, "caught cheating."


I don't know where you are... but I hear something about "spygate" literally every day on ESPN. At least every weekday anyway...

If we eliminate every team from the postseason elligibility who has broken some rule during the year, I honestly wonder who would be left.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Go ISLES! I mean YANKEES! Oh wait, that's right....


GO GIANTS!!!!!


- Merg


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow what an upset !


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Wow what an upset !


Its always a good game between the Pats and Gmen.....

The better team won last night...the Gmen did a great job!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A well played game. That's what I wanted, that's what I got. Mildly disappointed but the team that worked the hardest for it won.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I hope it's allright, but I just voted this morning. I picked the Giants.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Richard King said:


> I hope it's allright, but I just voted this morning. I picked the Giants.


I'll do you one better and predict the final score... I'm thinking Giants 17-14.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I was a bit disturbed to see the Pats exit the field quickly after the game. No congrats, no handshakes, just "let me out of here". Not very sportsmanlike. Of course, they were disappointed and had a right to be, but would it have hurt to congratulate the winners? 
I was also disappointed, but not surprised at the post game interview of Belichick by Chis Meyers. Once again, I can understand Belichick being downhearted, but he showed a complete lack of good sportsmanship.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Cholly said:


> I was a bit disturbed to see the Pats exit the field quickly after the game. No congrats, no handshakes, just "let me out of here". Not very sportsmanlike. Of course, they were disappointed and had a right to be, but would it have hurt to congratulate the winners?
> I was also disappointed, but not surprised at the post game interview of Belichick by Chis Meyers. Once again, I can understand Belichick being downhearted, but he showed a complete lack of good sportsmanship.


Handshake happened with the coaches before the end of the game. It was on TV. Of course to be fair, I'm not sold on the "must have a handshake to be sportsmanlike" anyway since so much of that is fake when you really look at it... but it did happen, despite many people somehow not seeing it even though it was on TV when it happened.

The post-game interview with Belichik was exactly like every other postgame interview I've ever seen, win or lose. He's never excited over a win, nor more down over a loss. Pretty much the same all the time. He had lots of positive to say about the Giants winning, and didn't blame the refs like some Super Bowl losing teams have... also didn't say we lost, but rather said the Giants won. I'm not sure what more you can ask for from the coach of a team who literally was just beaten.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

you were right, the most talented team won....



Steve Mehs said:


> Patriots. The perfect seaosn for the perfect team, the Pats, the most talented team in existance will take it all, and then we can all forget about the overrated 1972 Tuna team.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Handshake happened with the coaches before the end of the game. It was on TV. Of course to be fair, I'm not sold on the "must have a handshake to be sportsmanlike" anyway since so much of that is fake when you really look at it... but it did happen, despite many people somehow not seeing it even though it was on TV when it happened.
> 
> The post-game interview with Belichik was exactly like every other postgame interview I've ever seen, win or lose. He's never excited over a win, nor more down over a loss. Pretty much the same all the time. He had lots of positive to say about the Giants winning, and didn't blame the refs like some Super Bowl losing teams have... also didn't say we lost, but rather said the Giants won. I'm not sure what more you can ask for from the coach of a team who literally was just beaten.


People find reasons to hate the Pats. I think BB did a fine job as well. He made a mistake by assuming that the clock ran out before going to shake Coughlin's hand and he's being crucified for it.

Now Couglin, on the other hand, should be crucified for screaming at his players like he did when his PK missed two field goals against the Packers and like he did once during the game Sunday - I can't recall what the circumstances were but it was similar. From where I sit, _that's_ bad sportsmanship, kicking your player when he's down.


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Now Couglin...


I'm a die hard Giants fan, but I'm an even bigger Notre Dame fan. I've hated Coughlin ever since he coached Boston College in 1993...


----------

